# Créer un livre d'image pour iPad



## Toz (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai posté il y a un mois dans le forum "arts graphiques", mais n'obtenant pas de réponse G2LOQ m'a suggéré de poster ici. Ce que je fais.

Donc, je me suis mis en tête de donner vie à un projet de livre qui traine depuis pas mal d'années, et iBooks/ iPad me semble idéal.
Seulement voilà, je ne suis pas graphiste pour un sou.
J'ai tenté une mise en page avec "Pages" pour un format epub, et fait un test sur iPad, avec trois pages.
En fait c'est un livre d'images avec du texte incrusté dedans, et je voudrais que ces images soient visibles en format paysage quand on tourne l'iPad en paysage.
OR, avec mon essai, l'iPad m'affiche 2 pages, quand je le tourne en format paysage...
C'est une contrainte?
Je ne trouve pas de livre d'images sur iBooks.
Voilà.
Si vous avez des réponses à mon souci, c'est avec plaisir.

P.S: Je viens de voir que certains semblent y arriver:
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/id405...&affId=1306247


----------

